# Push pole holder?



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Found these Pics online for ya , Maybe they will help.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

For your waist.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Anybody comment on the moonlighter one fron someone who has used one?

Matlacha Cody who makes the fixed one you mention?  


> I stock the Tibor but at $98 MSRP I sell a few.
> 
> I should have these in stock within a week @ $30.00 and should be able to ship in a flat rate USPS box


Thanks...


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure who makes them , But if im not mistaking the guy who go's by the name "Anytide" makes somthing similar. Heres his site. http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/push_pole_holders


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Anytide can make anything you need, and has waist mounted holders and deck mounted ones to. just go to his site

Anytide.com


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Anytide can make anything you need, and has waist mounted holders and deck mounted ones to. just go to his site
> 
> Anytide.com


Ditto. He's a forum member who does great work at fair prices.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Ditto x2 on Anytide

Just goy my push pole foot and tip set from him in a custom size. Super product


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

anytide has what you need I have one on my platform and love it


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Anybody comment on the moonlighter one fron someone who has used one?
> 
> Matlacha Cody who makes the fixed one you mention?
> 
> ...



Just got one of these from Ron at The Skiff Shop. Haven't got a chance to use it yet but is a great concept. The puck is sloped so the pole lays back at a good angle. The bungie is very secure.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I wouldn't use a pushpole holder to stake out the boat. For staking out, just keep 2-3 feet of rope tied to your platform. When staking out, angle the pole with the wind, rather than perpendicular. 

When fishing solo, I use Anytide's belt holster and love it. 

I have the Tibor pole caddy that I use when I need a quick easy place to hold the pole. FYI! the tibor pole caddy doesn't hold the LOOP poles well. My pole fell out frequently until i started using the Gear Wrapz. The tibor is a disappoint, but it's better than nothing. One plus is that it can articulate more that the moonlighter and Anytide's. 

gear wrapz


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

-quote-
" The tibor is a disappoint, but it's better than nothing. One plus is that it can articulate more that the moonlighter and Anytide's."

-it will articulate more than a hip "holster", but my platform holder has a pivoting cup and arm, and will swivel 360' degrees..... 
    -its got more twists than a can of worms                  -


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Anytide products all the way! I have his stuff and love everybit of it! I will order more from him of course!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Great info guys. Gear wraps sound handy! Anytide... I will take a look at your site and pick up the holster for sure. Still on the fence with the mounted holder.



Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

holsters work great and enable sight fishermen to keep their eyes on the fish..
   -when bending down to "rack" a push pole its easy to lose track of a moving fish.. or fish over dark bottom.. 
  -thanks for all the positive input guys..it takes a lot of trial and error to make a good product and more to offer it at a fair price !!!
     good luck Lamarsh -stay dry 
              -anytide


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I use a 6 ft Dogs Leash. hooped end for quick stake outs and clip end for when I may need to leave it and come back after landing the fish. It happens.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I have the Moonlighter on my skiff and I'm not a fan. Nearly impossibe to use when the pressure is on. The bungee is a PITA!!! Currently looking for a replacement....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------

